# I've made my decision about hysterectomy!



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. I am sooo nervous now. I called today to schedule the hysterectomy and ask a few questions. The nurse had asked me if I had made a decision yet about whether to keep one ovary or just get rid of them both. I told her that after I had done some research on different options I wanted to know if the doc was planning on removing the cervix because I had read that some hysterectomies don't involve removal of cervix. She said he was doing the uterus, cervix, and atleast one ovary. So I made the decision to remove both because the research I did said that the ovaries feed off the cervix to function properly with regulating hormones and if the cervix is removed there is less than a 50% chance that the remaining ovary would continue to function. Not great odds so I figured if there is that much of a chance that it would quit functioning and put me into menopause anyway I might as well have it removed now instead of later. But of course now I'm really nervous. I don't have it scheduled yet though, she said that she had to let the doc know my decision and find out the OR schedules and the doctors availability. She asked me if I had any preference as to when it was done. I told her not really. So she said she would either call me back today or tommorrow. YIKES. The only thing that I would be upset about is that both my kids are in little league baseball, it's my sons 3rd year in it and he's getting really good at it. But it's my daughters first year in t-ball and they both have games on Saturdays, daughters practices are on Monday nights, sons on Fridays, and both have some games during the week in the evenings. All this goes until June 29th when they have their closing day ceremonies, contests, and tropies are presented. I really don't want to miss any of that. So I am secretly hoping that it will be either towards the end of this month so I can participate in the beginning games and later at the closing ceremonies and playoffs, or be around July so I don't miss anything I know that my daughter would be really crushed if I couldn't be to most of her games and practices (she's only 6). But then again now that I finally have the guts to go through with it and not have the menstrual pain and ovulation pains anymore I want it done as soon as possible. Waiting until beginning of July would be 4-5 cycles for me since I have my period every 2 weeks and ovulate everytime between. Never seem to have a break from the pain. By the time I am starting to recover from the pain of one or the other the next one starts. My god I am soooooo confused!! Sorry so long, but really needed to get all this off my chest. Thank you so much for listenning to me babble. I'm not usually this bad.__________________Taking one day at a time.Sandi


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Sandy,Well--you have made your decision. I just want to add one thing.Not sure where you got your info--doesnt matter cause i can only go by my experience.I at 29 had uterus--cervix and one ovary removed. I kept one.They told me and it was true--the remaining ovary picks up the slack--produces hormones just fine. Also , your petuatary gland helps out in time.Even if the one remaining ovary quits anyway--it is gradual and trust me a heck of alot better than instant menapause.Mine did quit--just a year ago at age 48--natural menapause.It doesnt really matter--they will give you hormones to take. I cant take them due to breast cancer in my family.All in all--it was a blessing for me--got rid of the pain at 29 and due to one ovary--experienced no menapausal affects till it was time at age 48 and the symptoms of menapause under these circumstances are alot easier. I will never have to take hormone therapy.Please think hard--if your ovary is good--keep it.Debbie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You have to do what you feel is right for you according to your history and the various opinions you have had to make your decision. If you still are kind of on the fence and want to think about it, ask if it can be scheduled in July. If you really think you've gotten as much information as you can, and you don't want to put it off any longer, then go with it. My best wishes for you.Alice


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sandi, you made the decision must faster than I did. It took me almost 3 years to decide, but I also didn't have children. So I was still hoping. When they informed me how serious the condition might be the decision was made for me. I was in the hospital in 2 weeks and had the operation. I'm glad it went that way, otherwise I would think too much about it. Please remember that after the operation you won't be able to do much for a few weeks. I found just walking up and down the stairs tired me out. This is major surgery and your body needs time to heal. It would be great if you have someone stay with you for the first week home. Please let us know what you decide. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi,Sending good wishes your way. Sounds like you've done a lot of research, etc. My question-----is the hysterectomy going to be done vaginally or by abdominal incision? If done vaginally, recovery time is shortened; but don't base that on your decision to have it that way. Your Gyn. knows which way is going to be better for him to do what's necessary. There are pros and cons either way, so ask your Gyn.And don't ever feel like ANY question you may have regarding the surgery and recovery, etc. is too silly to ask. It's YOUR body and YOUR health at stake here.One other thought. I was told by my Gyn. that if a woman has only her cervix or her cervix and ovary/ovaries removed, but the surgeon leaves the Uterus and calls that a hysterectomy------that surgeon shoudn't be in business. That is not a hysterectomy. A hysterectomy is removal of the entire uterus and/or ovary or ovaries. Don't want to cause any confusion, but when I read what you wrote, it just boggled my mind to hear every once in a while about somone having a "hysterectomy" but only the cervix was removed. I don't mean to scare anyone or confuse anyone. I'm just concerned when I hear this because it makes little sense.Please keep us posted as to you're scheduled surgery, recovery, etc. And don't worry. You will do just fine. Just remember, you will have to take it easy for 6 to 8 weeks. That means no lifting and/or strenuous work. And you will tire easily---that's normal. The body needs rest to heal. If you feel like you need a rest or a nap, take it! Remember-----you are going to feel so much better-------IT'S WORTH IT.Take care.Karen


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you all so much for the support. I am not only having cervix taken out. Sorry if I gave that impression. I'm having uterus, cervix and one ovary removed. It has to be done abdominally unfortunately. When I asked him why I couldn't go vaginally and he said it wasn't an option because I didn't have vaginal births with my kids so there isn't enough elasticity to work in there. He said it's not "primed" for it. So oh well.So much for my decision to have both removed. My GYN called me about an hour ago. He wanted to go over some stuff with me. He had finally gotten my records from my doctor and my neurologist. He said that after reading the records and discussing things with my doctors he is reluctant to remove the other ovary. He feels that at my young age (29) and given my history it would be in my best interest to keep one. He said that at this age there is a good chance that the ovary would continue to function in some capacity and a small chance that menopause would kick in. he said that as long as it looks healthy while he was in there he would prefer to leave it. But obviously if there is a problem with it he would remove it. He also said that he is going to take a biopsy of the one he leaves and have it tested because I have had unsatisfactory pap smears just about every other year. So he wants to biopsy it to find out exactly how it is and if anything comes up later he would be able to basically see the change easier. I said that was fine. Honestly I feel sort of better now than with removing both. Now I just have to wait for the time and date. Wish I already knew so I could start mentally and physically preparing myself. The heat is really causing my fibromyalgia to act up so it's really hard to exercise, especially today since it's 92 degrees out in NH! yuck. As soon as I have a date I will let you know and if any of you have any tips on how to prepare myself mentally or physically between now and the surgery I would appreciate it if you could share them. I was in better shape when I had my daughter so the recovery was really well tolerated, but with the stroke I had 4 months later I still have some weakness in my left side and with the bad fibro flares lately and the MS going out of remission quite often over the past few years I'm not really in great shape. So any tips would be greatly appreciated. Taking one day at a time. Sandi


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sandi, it's really hot in Ontario today. I think it's been in the high 80's the last 2 days. I'm not complaining after this past winter, but you're right I don't feel like doing much. I went out this morning to prune fruit trees and by l:00 p.m. I was beat. I'm glad to hear that you got a few things cleared up with the doctor. I also had a biopsy done on my ovaries and everything came back okay. As for preparing mentally and physically for the operation. I kept myself busy preparing meals and doing things that I knew I couldn't do later. Mentally I must admit I was pretty nervous. I tried to eat better, lots of liver and high iron foods. I was so anemic from all those darn periods. I lived in a 2 story house then and borrowed the neighbours port-a-potty and kept it downstairs (since our only toilet was upstairs). Kept a big mug beside me so I could drink water and not have to keep on refilling it. Kept a pillow with me in case I needed to cough, sneeze or laugh too hard. If you place the pillow gently against your tummy it cushions the cough,sneeze, laugh. Otherwise, I spent the first week sleeping a lot. I did try to go for a walk down our laneway everyday, but didn't go far (I forgot that I had to walk back too). Remember to move slowly. I didn't have much of an appetite for a couple of weeks, so I ate very light. When you go for your pre-op appt. I'm sure they will give you info on pre-op and post-op. Just remember to take the time to rest. I know I mentioned this before, do you have someone who could stay with you for the first week or at least the first few days. If I can think of anything else I will post.


----------

